# openly gay mma fighters?



## Macho Man

does anyone know of any openly gay mma stars? i assume there has to be at least a few.


----------



## CornbreadBB

Post after post of just pure ******* brilliance. I wonder how long it takes you to become an admin....


----------



## Macho Man

i bet you GSP is one. he walks like one.


----------



## Dan0

This guy rules on so many levels! :thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB

Macho Man said:


> i bet you GSP is one. he walks like one.


That's actually kinda funny. 



Amun said:


> lmao gay guys don't fight, can't fight and are not interested in fighting because they need to stay pretty for eachother.
> 
> I would be surprised if their was a single prolific gay fighter throughout the entire ranks of combat sports in general.


What's that smell? OOOH!! It's latent homosexuality!


----------



## Macho Man

Amun said:


> lmao gay guys don't fight, can't fight and are not interested in fighting because they need to stay pretty for eachother.
> 
> I would be surprised if their was a single prolific gay fighter throughout the entire ranks of combat sports in general.



i dont know about that, i live in atlanta and the gay guys spend all of their time in the gym. i think if we had a no holds barred street fight against the gays we would be in LOTS of trouble.


----------



## locnott

How exactly does a gay guy walk?


----------



## Macho Man

locnott said:


> How exactly does a gay guy walk?


like so...


----------



## Evil Ira

locnott said:


> How exactly does a gay guy walk?


Like CornBread.


----------



## Mirage445

locnott said:


> How exactly does a gay guy walk?


Gay.

My guess at least, lol.


----------



## locnott

The page wont load for me but I assume its GSP walking to or in the cage..
Where is that f**king kryptonite dude when you need him?


----------



## enceledus

CornbreadBB said:


> Post after post of just pure ******* brilliance. I wonder how long it takes you to become an admin....


:thumb02: hahahaha


----------



## Macho Man

why do you think they called it "PRIDE" ??? 

mmm-hmmm


----------



## locnott

I did see a guy kiss Heath H. during the stare down once,does that count?


----------



## CornbreadBB

Ew gay?! I hate gay, I'm a 13 year old that just started puberty and am frightened of people that are different than me. In fact, I'm even more scared of these feelings of me being attracted to men! I know what to do, I'm going to bash homosexuals then no one will think I'm gay! IT MAKES THE SHENSE!


----------



## Godzuki

Rumor has it that Carlos Newton is Bi and of course Gina Carrano is rummored to be too(though in a totally HOT way)
and there's also some guy in America who fights in the small shows. I can't remember his name though.....honest. 

If I had to put my money on a big name fighter being gay though, I'd have to go for Diego or GSP.

BTW, this thread reeks of Sherdog. lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho

GSP isn't gay. He's French.


----------



## Toxic

Canadian Psycho said:


> GSP isn't gay. He's French.


I work with a bunch of guys from Quebec and if they said this Id ask them what the diffrence is....


----------



## Lochtsa

Toxic said:


> I work with a bunch of guys from Quebec and if they said this Id ask them what the diffrence is....



Thats what I was thinking, thank you for making me laugh.


----------



## name goes here

******* gays in mma! I hate it! Makes me really uncomfortable the thought of gay mma fighters when I wank myself watching UFC.

I think the guy on the bottom is gay, but the guy on top isn't




j/k


----------



## HexRei

The only one I know of for sure is Shad Smith

http://www.cagepotato.com/2008/03/24/gay-mma-fighter-outed

but I'm betting there are others. I mean check out http://matbattle.com

it's a meme on the UG, but i think its legit.


----------



## BrutalKO

Macho Man said:


> i bet you GSP is one. he walks like one.


...Nah...not GSP...I saw pics on mixed martial arts.com of GSP's after party at UFC 100. He was doing shots with this hot brunette and somebody took a surprise pic of him doing her from behind in back of the club. It was funny cause he was looking straight up with a huge grin on his face...


----------



## DropKick

I don't know man, seems to be an awful lot of guys in the tub with GSP at his after party. Maybe the OP is onto something.


----------



## joshua7789

Ive heard that Penis McGrabber (you might have heard of him, lots of local experience) fights for the pink team, but hey, thats probably just an ugly rumor.


----------



## DropKick

joshua7789 said:


> Ive heard that Penis McGrabber (you might have heard of him, lots of local experience) fights for the pink team, but hey, thats probably just an ugly rumor.


He goes by Penis McGrabber in the small shows. Most people know him as Jason "Mayhem" Miller.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray

I've heard that Cheick Kongo was gay. No I'm not making this up or joking either.


----------



## HexRei

Amun said:


> Gay guys get buff for one reason: so they can look good and attract more gay guys. Getting their faces smashed in MMA would be counteractive to this cause.


that's not true. girls like big muscles to, does that mean all straight dudes only work out to attract girls? you really think that's gay guys' only goal in life, to be attractive to other men? that they don't care about fitness, health, or physical competition?


----------



## mmawrestler

There has been many threads discussing Seth Petruzellis sexuality, I find his gay antics to be pretty funny though.
Also whos that guy in japan that sais he is gay, and like to fight "cute" fighters. im not sure if he is acually gay though, because that is a very funny and good gameplan.
Also just throwning it out there with no acual proof but Ken Shamrock.


----------



## DropKick

mmawrestler said:


> There has been many threads discussing Seth Petruzellis sexuality, I find his gay antics to be pretty funny though.
> Also whos that guy in japan that sais he is gay, and like to fight "cute" fighters. im not sure if he is acually gay though, because that is a very funny and good gameplan.
> Also just throwning it out there with no acual proof but Ken Shamrock.


Wasn't that whole beef between Don Frye and Ken Shamrock started because Don was going around saying that Ken was cheating on his wife with one of the WWF girls at the time? Or something to that effect.


----------



## mmawrestler

I HATE ****, I SAY WE GO DOWN TO THE HOME DEPOT, GET OURSELVES A GOOD Ol 40 FOOTER, TYE IT TO THE BACK OF MY 4X4, AND HAVE A GOOD OLD FASHION FAGDRAG, TO SANFANSISCO, WERE THEY CAN HAVE ****** SEX, AND GET ****** AIDS.:sarcastic12:

hahahahaha, just kidding guys


----------



## Soakked

Frank Trigg 

And Baroni is gay for himself, does that count?


----------



## HexRei

while your average gay bodybuilder gymrat may just be there to get swol (and there are TONS of straightdudes who do the same thing, of course), im sure there are indeed gay athletes who go to the gym in their offtime in order to stay strong for their sport. of course MMA practitioners often eschew weights for more directly applicable training, I think being openly out would be difficult because a lot of guys wouldn't be comfortable enough with their sexuality to handle rolling with a gay dude.

Shad Smith still got fights after coming out though I guess.


----------



## fjurado

Don frye or Tank Abbott..................


----------



## D.P.

What about that kid that called out Silva, Brandon Taft. He's openly gay.


----------



## King JLB

I actually believed this would be an interesting topic since this isn't Sherdog and the idiots are kept to a minimum. WRONG!

Looking at the response most people have given, maybe a more intersting topic; what if one of the most popular fighters came out of the closet while holding a belt? I'm not going to throw out any examples, but what would it do for the sport? Personally, I think many fans would turn against the fighter, but in the end it would help grow MMA (and the fighter's popularity) due to the 'controversy'. Would a promoter push the issue for attention? 



Side note: to the mod who banned macho man... thank you.


----------



## smokelaw1

Amun said:


> Comparing gay guys, who are notoriously vain and straight guys is like comparing apples and oranges.


Comparing a group based on your preconceived notions of a stereotypical representative of that group is like wicked stoopid. 

For the record, I'm queer as hell, and I love training. I don't have any pro fights yet, but that's cuz I'm too old. I do it to stay healthy and to compete with other guys at around my skill level. Oh, by the way, to whoever said it...the guy on top is just as gay.


----------



## name goes here

I hope you know I'm just being funny about the on top thing 

A gay fighter would be good for the image of mma, make it seem less *******.

Some vids for everyone

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...&q=phil+baroni's+infamous+weightlifting+video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xur__GTteQU


----------



## Chileandude

smokelaw1 said:


> Comparing a group based on your preconceived notions of a stereotypical representative of that group is like wicked stoopid.
> 
> For the record, I'm queer as hell, and I love training. I don't have any pro fights yet, but that's cuz I'm too old. I do it to stay healthy and to compete with other guys at around my skill level. *Oh, by the way, to whoever said it...the guy on top is just as gay.*


When rolling?


----------



## HitOrGetHit




----------



## Soakked

If I were gay I would love to roll around with GSP north south postion :wink03:


----------



## Godzuki

Soakked said:


> If I were gay I would love to roll around with GSP north south postion :wink03:


I'd go for Roger Huerta or Arlovski....err, I mean if I was gay, that is. :confused05:


----------



## name goes here

Akiyama you fool! Don't waste your wishes on AA or GSP! Akiyama is teh seksey


----------



## xbrokenshieldx

Amun said:


> I really don't buy into the overuse of the word 'stereotype' that this generation has ushered in. Sure, not every gay guy is more vain than every straight guy, but I would be willing to bet the farm on the fact that the majority of them are.
> 
> I am however, suprised as hell to hear that you're gay and into MMA. That goes to further prove that stereotypes don't always apply. Though I'm sure the percentage of straight guys into MMA greatly outweighs the percentage of gay guys who are (at least the ones who watch it because they enjoy the sport not just to see half naked men rolling around with eachother).




Do you realize how ridiculous this posts is? First, you start out by saying how you don't like the use of the word stereotype and you don't buy into the term. Then you lay out the very definition of a prejudicial stereotype by saying that the majority of gay guys are vain. Then you come out and state that the previous poster is proof that stereotypes don't always apply...

I, for one, would love to see a gay guy in MMA. As someone before said, it would be great for the image of the sport. But I also think it would be great for the gay community. As Amun points out, a lot of people think homosexuals are sissies, unathletic and only care about appearance. By having a successful homosexual fighter it can perhaps breakdown some of the stereotypes of homosexuals to a demographic group who may not know many gay individuals..


----------



## Chileandude

name goes here said:


> Akiyama you fool! Don't waste your wishes on AA or GSP! Akiyama is teh seksey


You don't need to be gay for that.


----------



## ericr

I wonder if its against the rules to kiss your opponent. Can you imagine 2 guys grappling then one kisses the other? The one being kissed would probably be shocked or disgusted so bad it would give the kisser time to hit him.... maybe they can employ that tactic on GSP, except he would probably kiss back.


----------



## DropKick

ericr said:


> I wonder if its against the rules to kiss your opponent. Can you imagine 2 guys grappling then one kisses the other? The one being kissed would probably be shocked or disgusted so bad it would give the kisser time to hit him.... maybe they can employ that tactic on GSP, except he would probably kiss back.


Heath Herring KO'd a guy at the stare down right before the fight for doing that. One of the best moments in MMA history actually.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loVqGHxFwmE


----------



## DropKick




----------



## ericr

DropKick said:


> Heath Herring KO'd a guy at the stare down right before the fight for doing that. One of the best moments in MMA history actually.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loVqGHxFwmE


Yea that was an awesome moment. I think it took a second for it to sink in for Herring, then he realized what happened, because it wasn't right away. I think about the movie Get Smart, where she kisses the huge guy and he lets go of them in midair... just imagine something like that in the ring, then when he is in shock, a good right to the face ends it. The new weapon, the Kiss


----------



## name goes here

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Do you realize how ridiculous this posts is? First, you start out by saying how you don't like the use of the word stereotype and you don't buy into the term. Then you lay out the very definition of a prejudicial stereotype by saying that the majority of gay guys are vain. Then you come out and state that the previous poster is proof that stereotypes don't always apply...
> 
> I, for one, would love to see a gay guy in MMA. As someone before said, it would be great for the image of the sport. But I also think it would be great for the gay community. As Amun points out, a lot of people think homosexuals are sissies, unathletic and only care about appearance. By having a successful homosexual fighter it can perhaps breakdown some of the stereotypes of homosexuals to a demographic group who may not know many gay individuals..












Also Alexander the Great and Sparta.


----------



## Villian

HitOrGetHit said:


>



Now i'm confused I heard they broke up and Wandy renewed his vows to his wife...How true is this


----------



## The Horticulturist

There are gay full contact hockey leagues, so there has to be a gay MMA fighter. I'd think GSP might be, but Mayhem said he isn't, so I believe him.


----------



## Ivan

Straight Dave


----------



## dafunguru

I thought Fighter Bashing was against the rules...


----------



## jcal

If I had to guess id say ivan salaverry was gay and someone said Kongo which wouldnt surprise me that much


----------



## M.C

HitOrGetHit said:


>


I came.


----------



## name goes here

Ivan said:


> Straight Dave


Lol, I wanted to find a pic of straight dave to use as my avatar or sig - but couldn't find any good ones:thumb02:


----------



## Breadfan

Michael Carson said:


> I came.


MC that's getting so old...


----------



## D.P.

Breadfan said:


> MC that's getting so old...


Lol, it was for a bet. In which he won. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C

Breadfan said:


> MC that's getting so old...


Lol what D.P said.

Don't worry, it's over now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Breadfan

Oh. well that's still dumb, but much more acceptable.


----------



## CroCopPride

no ****


----------



## M_D

Eh. I dont see why there couldn't be gay fighters in MMA already and I am guessing there is much more then we think there are. 

I actually read through the nonsense post in this thread and although this thread started out as a troll thread it brings up some interesting points. 

onto one of the post that was saying that gay guys cant fight that was laughable. I remember in school there was a guy named Levi that was openly gay and he was one of the best fighters I have ever seen. I remember watching in awe as a group of 5 guys were bulling this gay kid outside of our school and before i could get over to stop them Levi jumped in and basically stopped me in my tracks by his fighting ability for he whooped the floor with all 5 of them with i believe only getting punched himself once. 

I have a few gay friends that I know work out in mma and other fighting styles and are very good. 

I like what one of the posters wrote about a guy coming out while holding the belt, I actually wonder what the responses would be f not only the fans but the fighters as well.side funny note if a fighter stepped in the ring with them to fight them would it be considered a hate crime


----------



## JuggNuttz

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/23/magazine/23martial-t.html?pagewanted=1&_r=3&th&emc=th

heres a long article on Shad Smith, way too long for my to copy paste whole article... but its accually really good.


yeah theres a few posts on here that are so laughable and completly retarded....

i mkae alot of gay posts around here esspecially in the lounge, but im not gay, im just very secure in my sexuality. but i do get pretty pissed off when people make retarded comments about gay people, i have alot of gay friends, even hung out in gay bars when one friend finally came out of the closet, and gay people can be the stereo type, they can also be the exact opposite.... just like real people in real life.... OMG i think i just hit on something there!!!!!!!! so gay people are diverse like the rest of humanity?!?!? NO WAIS!!!!!!!


/sarcasm off


----------



## Couchwarrior

Yeah the only _openly_ gay fighter I've heard of is Shad Smith, but I would expect that there are plenty of closet gays in MMA, just like in other professions. Maybe even more because of all the physical contact during training, some people might worry about problems at the gym if they came out. Also since MMA fights can get bloody, there would be a risk that some opponents would duck a gay fighter because they think all gays got hiv.


----------



## DAMURDOC

Toxic said:


> I work with a bunch of guys from Quebec and if they said this Id ask them what the diffrence is....


My heritage told me that you should shut the **** up


----------



## Ivan

bj penn could be one .. i wonder what his gf would say about that.. or the wives of the names named here


----------



## Godzuki

CroCopPride said:


> no ****


Yes ****


----------



## Biowza

ITT- 14 year olds laughing at the word 'gay'


----------



## Godzuki

Just to clarify my post above, I was clumsily attempting to counter a seemingly mindless and negative homophobic comment with wittily ironic, positive one.

I guess I failed, lol


----------

